# la perla ship arrested in liverpool 1979



## steviess (Oct 17, 2008)

hi does anyone remember think it was 1979when a poss greek owned cruise ship perla was arrested in liverpool the passangers had some dispute with the company.
anyone got any more info pics .it seemed to be on look north quite a bit 
im sure it was a long running dispute .i dont think even the crew were paid either . it was around christmas as i recall.


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Chances are the ship was La Perla, formerly Ferdinand De Lesseps, built in France 1952 for Messageries Maritimes Line of Marseilles. Sold in 1968 or 69 to Efthymiadis and renamed Delphi and was also used in the Med until March of 1974 when she arrived at Cartagena for scrapping. However she was not broken up and was laid up at Piraeus until bought by Perla Cruises and renamed La Perla in 1977. In 1980 her name was changed to La Palma and she was registered as owned by Intercruise under whose banner she sailed for many years. In 1997 she went to Louis Cruise Lines and shortly thereafter laid up. In August/September of 2002 it was reported that she was sold to Indian interests for breaking up. She finally made her final voyage to the breakers and was beached at Alang in July of 2003 

Her sister ships under MM were LA BOURDONNAIS, PIERRE LOTI and JEAN LABORDE.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Stevie.

Here are a couple of articles from The Times on the incident:

The Times, Monday, Jan 21, 1980
Seamen's union plans to 'black' cruiser liner
Liverpool
The Greek-owned 12,000-ton
cruise liner, La Perla, lying
under virtual arrest in the
Alexandra Dock at Liverpool on
the instigation of the Wallasey-
based Cruise Club, may be
"blacked" by the National
Union of Seamen.
Local officials of the union
say she is flying a flag of con-
venience enabling the owners
to pay the crew low wages. The
ban would be lifted only if pay
was improved.
The vessel was formally
detained by customs officers
after docking early on Saturday
at the end of a 600-passenger
cruise to North Africa.
The Cruise Club claims that
deficiencies in catering and
accommodation on a Christmas
and New Year cruise were not
all rectified, despite assurances
from the owners, and intend to
claim damages. The owners say
they have endeavoured to meet
the club's requirements and
intend to counter-claim for
damages.
Meanwhile, a 14-day cruise to
the Iberian ports due to start
yesterday was cancelled and the
400 passengers are to get their
money back.

The Times, Wednesday, Apr 30, 1980
'Fiasco' cruise ship sails out
The cruise ship, La Perla,
which was impounded in Liver-
pool docks four months ago
after passengers complained of
a "fiasco" Christmas cruise,
sailed from the port on Monday
night.
A Wallasey club which had
cancelled future bookings and
demanded £400,000 compensa-
tion, said last night that it faces
liquidation. Hundreds who
booked holidays may lose their
money.


It wasn't the first time the ship was involved in controversy:

The Times, Tuesday, Feb 13, 1973
Gun Runners Jailed
Athens. Feb 12.- The German
master of the Lebanese cargo
ship La Perla, charged with gun
running, was sentenced to three
years' imprisonment on the
Aegean island of Cos today..


Although that could be another ship.

regards,
Martin


----------



## steviess (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you both for your input on this .if anyone else has pics from the time id love to see them.


----------



## ceebee14 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi, I was on this ship when this happened. I recall problems started before we reached the Bay of Biscay. All the lights and generators were switched off during some parts of the night so that they could do some welding, or something, on the side of the ship - rumour was a panel had come off. The lights went out a lot! The lifeboats were all tested in Casablanca and some people flew home at the first port of call. They crossed all the windows in the communal areas with masking tape. The disco at the bottom of the ship flooded and was out of bounds for the holiday. There was no air con and there were a few deaths on board. I leant my colouring pens to a lady who created banners to protest when we arrived back in the UK. Newspaper headlines reported on our hamburgers for Christmas day lunch. I have photos packed away somewhere. If you get to read this I will did them out.


----------

